# Has Vol football peaked under Butch??



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

> But after what happened last season, and what happened Saturday in Nashville, you have to wonder if Jones is out of bricks. And if an 8-4 regular season is as good as it gets.





> It didn’t even get a mythical state championship. Vanderbilt took care of that with a 45-34 victory on its home field.





http://sports.usatoday.com/2016/11/27/john-adams-has-tennessee-football-peaked-under-butch-jones/


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 30, 2016)

Yes.........This was suppose to be the Vols year and it didnt happen


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2016)

Probably. He will survive this season as the school is in a transition to a new ad and new chancellor but next year will be his last last as both of those new ppl will want their hands into the pool.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 30, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Probably. He will survive this season as the school is in a transition to a new ad and new chancellor but next year will be his last last as both of those new ppl will want their hands into the pool.



4x4 do the Vols have alot of cash to pay him off if they chose to?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> 4x4 do the Vols have alot of cash to pay him off if they chose to?



Yeah they have got out the hole financially but still I don't see them firing him as theyd owe him and the staff total of around 10mil. I look for him to "step down" after next season and the new AD takes over. He can go on to a mid tier school and do good like he done at cincy and west mich. I just think the pressure is too much for him and the fan base is made up of 85% crazies that will trash his house pretty soon.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2016)

I would say the last couple of years have been a flat line for the Vols.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2016)

Are the bricks for sale yet?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yeah they have got out the hole financially but still I don't see them firing him as theyd owe him and the staff total of around 10mil. I look for him to "step down" after next season and the new AD takes over. He can go on to a mid tier school and do good like he done at cincy and west mich. I just think the pressure is too much for him and the fan base is made up of 85% crazies that will trash his house pretty soon.



Step down... Another Stupid comment.. You still owe him Millions so why would he step down?

You Morons signed him through the 2020 season! If he steps down he will owe $2 million for each year.. Good luck with that! UT will pay him to leave!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 1, 2016)

Has UT football peaked under Butch?

Trick question: UT football peaked under Fulmer.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Step down... Another Stupid comment.. You still owe him Millions so why would he step down?
> 
> You Morons signed him through the 2020 season! If he steps down he will owe $2 million for each year.. Good luck with that! UT will pay him to leave!



We just made our last payment to dooley bro we got free money now!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 1, 2016)

He really screwed up this year,  but being fair,  our defense was torn apart. I believe it was said, we never had the same unit start a game this season due to injuries. O line had same problems. You still don't beat UF and GA, then lose to SC and Vandy when the East is on the line. Will be interesting to see what will happen next year. Recruiting was already slow and a few have and will jump off. I do think Butch is capable of being a 10-11 win coach with an occasional SECCG appearance, but after this year I don't he'll get chance to prove it,  unless he does it next year. New DC, scheme plus insane amount of injuries killed us.  Yes,  he makes stupid calls sometimes,  but that's not what hurt us this season. Minus Dobbs, Sutton, JRM, and probably Kamara. We will still have a lot of talent next year. 

Some won't admit,  or realize it,  but VolNation was fortunate to have Butch when we got him.  He is a hard worker,  relentless recruiter and everyone seems to love him.  His clichés get old,  but it does with all coaches. He had a major feat when he took this job and he did well for the situation. Some say he's a micromanager, I don't know.  Maybe that's killing him along with stubbornness and unwillingness to change. He needs to learn to trust his assistants and let them do their jobs.  That was part of the defense problem this year.  Shoop had to use Butches guys, instead of Shoop having his guys.  I think Butch learned a lot this year,  but will it be too late? I think so. As mentioned already, the new AD will want their own guy. And unless Butch gets to ATL. I think he's gone. It will be unfortunate agin, though, because recruiting will be down more,  someone will have to be willing to rebuild again and we're back to where we was pre-Butch. We need a new coach now to avoid that mess, but the hold on AD is screwing that up


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 1, 2016)

True buck. Not saying jones isn't a good coach. He is. He's just not top caliber but honestly no coach in the east is. Saban is killing the sec bec every team is burning thru coaches to find the next Saban. They run off proven older coaches bec they can't beat him or they want what Bama has. We all need to face it..no one is Saban. No one in the sec will be on his level year in and out. Only Meyer could and he's gone. Now we all left with mid level coaches that occasionally will have a good year or not just how it goes. Jones is leaps and bounds over 3 years of Dooley but the fans are getting restless as I think they should be to an extent. Unless they go out and get a top 10 coach we will just keep going around this circle. Until Saban leaves every sec team will.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> He really screwed up this year,  but being fair,  our defense was torn apart. I believe it was said, we never had the same unit start a game this season due to injuries. O line had same problems. You still don't beat UF and GA, then lose to SC and Vandy when the East is on the line. Will be interesting to see what will happen next year. Recruiting was already slow and a few have and will jump off. I do think Butch is capable of being a 10-11 win coach with an occasional SECCG appearance, but after this year I don't he'll get chance to prove it,  unless he does it next year. New DC, scheme plus insane amount of injuries killed us.  Yes,  he makes stupid calls sometimes,  but that's not what hurt us this season. Minus Dobbs, Sutton, JRM, and probably Kamara. We will still have a lot of talent next year.
> 
> Some won't admit,  or realize it,  but VolNation was fortunate to have Butch when we got him.  He is a hard worker,  relentless recruiter and everyone seems to love him.  His clichés get old,  but it does with all coaches. He had a major feat when he took this job and he did well for the situation. Some say he's a micromanager, I don't know.  Maybe that's killing him along with stubbornness and unwillingness to change. He needs to learn to trust his assistants and let them do their jobs.  That was part of the defense problem this year.  Shoop had to use Butches guys, instead of Shoop having his guys.  I think Butch learned a lot this year,  but will it be too late? I think so. As mentioned already, the new AD will want their own guy. And unless Butch gets to ATL. I think he's gone. It will be unfortunate agin, though, because recruiting will be down more,  someone will have to be willing to rebuild again and we're back to where we was pre-Butch. We need a new coach now to avoid that mess, but the hold on AD is screwing that up



Sorry, only got to the part where you started making excuses and at the 10th word I stopped.. But.. But.. But...

Stupid Vols just won't say what it really is.. YOU SUCK!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> True buck. Not saying jones isn't a good coach. He is. He's just not top caliber but honestly no coach in the east is. Saban is killing the sec bec every team is burning thru coaches to find the next Saban. They run off proven older coaches bec they can't beat him or they want what Bama has. We all need to face it..no one is Saban. No one in the sec will be on his level year in and out. Only Meyer could and he's gone. Now we all left with mid level coaches that occasionally will have a good year or not just how it goes. Jones is leaps and bounds over 3 years of Dooley but the fans are getting restless as I think they should be to an extent. Unless they go out and get a top 10 coach we will just keep going around this circle. Until Saban leaves every sec team will.



Got to the part where Butch is a good coach, he is..

BASED ON WHAT??????

Vols really do lack in brain power...


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 2, 2016)

Butch packing his bags getting ready to get out of town


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, only got to the part where you started making excuses and at the 10th word I stopped.. But.. But.. But...
> 
> Stupid Vols just won't say what it really is.. YOU SUCK!



He's better than Kirby


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> He's better than Kirby



Based on WHAT facts? Kirby's 1st year has us going to a bowl. What was Butch's record his 1st season?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Based on WHAT facts? Kirby's 1st year has us going to a bowl. What was Butch's record his 1st season?



Who is better right now?  Butch or Kirby?  Honest question.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 2, 2016)

Butch inherited a historical low UT team. You can't compare it that way. Butch won the head to head


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Who is better right now?  Butch or Kirby?  Honest question.



I'll take Kirby.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Butch inherited a historical low UT team. You can't compare it that way. Butch won the head to head



And what has Butch done with the best team UT has had since 2000. You yourself started dozens of threads about this being the year. Dobbs being compared to Tebow and all that other crap. They were suppose to win the East.. Blah Blah Blah..

Instead they fell on their faces like they do every year. Even with the lucky horseshoe and a few escape wins they failed to perform again!

VolNation is about to implode with the disgust of Butch...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 2, 2016)

Since you like digging up old bones, go find where I said baring key injuries,  we'll win the east.  I had Dobbs, Barnett, Hurd in mind.  Not losing half our team. You can't expect much from that much injury. We still should have been a 1-2 loss team though.  I think Butch is better than this, but not the best for long run.  I want someone else,  yes.  Point is, the injuries this year shouldn't be used to gage his success


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Since you like digging up old bones, go find where I said baring key injuries,  we'll win the east.  I had Dobbs, Barnett, Hurd in mind.  Not losing half our team. You can't expect much from that much injury. We still should have been a 1-2 loss team though.  I think Butch is better than this, but not the best for long run.  I want someone else,  yes.  Point is, the injuries this year shouldn't be used to gage his success




Or maybe he's a sorry coach with a bad S&C program?


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Dec 2, 2016)

Slayer is ruthless


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Since you like digging up old bones,



Digging up old bones is fun.. Especially when they are still dripping with blood and still have lots of fresh tender meat to eat!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Since you like digging up bones,



Man, that got me to thinking of the old Randy Travis song. so I decided to write a new version just for you... 



> Last night I dug your thread out from our archive file…
> I opened it up and laughed at them til 4..
> I read through some of your dumb comments right up to the break of dawn..
> Yeah, last night I was sittin at home, diggin up bones..
> ...


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 2, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Who is better right now?  Butch or Kirby?  Honest question.



That's easy............Kirby is a southern boy.Butch is a sawed off,redfaced,Yankee snake oil salesman


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Who is better right now?  Butch or Kirby?  Honest question.



I don't think we can answer that question right now. I do think Kirby has proved to be a better recruiter, but at some point he has to win to keep that going. And to win he is going have to learn from his rookie mistakes and get better year by year. If he does that, a big if, but if he does, I think there is no limit where he can take Georgia. Honestly the jury is still out on Butch and I will give him a pass on this year, but at some point he has to start winning too. I think his recruiting is paying a price right now for the record of the last couple of years. And that is a slippery slope that is hard to recover from.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 26, 2017)

bump


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2017)

Why would anybody bump this thread?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Why would anybody bump this thread?



'cause volssux


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Why would anybody bump this thread?



gobble is right, the vols suck. we need to remain mindful of that. Also this place is dead. Slayer is still in politico heaven carrying on with his Trump lovefest. Someone has to remind the people to be wary  of this nasty and cancerous endentulism prone horde of orange clad simpletons from time to time. Happy memorial day dawgies. enjoy your pbr and mobile home washing holiday. be sure to get out the weed eater and trim around those yard cars.


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2017)

That ain't a bad reason


----------



## Matthew6 (May 30, 2017)

yep.


----------

